# "Buckeye" !!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got my paws on some Buckeye Burl blanks...and finally turned out one that looks pretty good... Amazing figuration... Jr. Statesman rollerball...:biggrin:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Now thats a fine looking pen right there.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, that pops out atcha. Nice.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet work as usual. Haven't seen much production outta that shop lately. Do I need to stop by and speak to the foreman???? LOL


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

As always T, beautiful work.

Darlene


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Love it! Buckeye is one of my top 5 favorites for sure


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> Sweet work as usual. Haven't seen much production outta that shop lately. Do I need to stop by and speak to the foreman???? LOL


LOL....No sweat, HS..The 'Foreman' around here don't pay me no nevermind.....but, I been grindin'.. Just figgered folks around 2cool might be getting tired of my constant posting of pix of 'sticks'...

Here's tonight's 'inventory'...plus I keep another four dozen or so at my bidness for sale or bribery....:biggrin:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

You musta figured wrong. We like the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Good lookin inventory there Jim. I will say that bribery is the best form of advertising there is!!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Those are sweet. Nice inventory.


----------

